# bosch colt plunge base



## meddoc (Mar 22, 2012)

Just wondering if there is any plunge base that fits a bosch colt. Love the little router but would really like it better with a plunge base.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

It's coming very soon Mike. I will post an announcement as soon as Bosch tells me it is available. More info here: http://www.routerforums.com/portable-routing/33356-new-product-bosch-2.html#post281836


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

If you don't want to wait just buy the DeWalt 611pk kit,,can have too many routers..
I will say it's better than the Colt..


Amazon.com: DEWALT DWP611PK 1.25 HP Max Torque Variable Speed Compact Router Combo Kit with LED's: Home Improvement

http://www.routerforums.com/portable-routing/26775-colt-dewalt-side-side.html
==
======


----------



## Quillman (Aug 16, 2010)

MiCroFence.com


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

I was going to buy one and then I checked on the price and that took care of that. 

Woodworker.com: Micro Fence Edge-guide System Turns Your Hand Held Router Into A Precision Milling Machine, A Style Micro Fence Complete

Amazon.com: DEWALT DW6913 Router Edge Guide with Fine Adjustment and Vacuum Adaptor: Home Improvement


Bosch Colt Palm Router Plunge Base -PR20EVSK - First Look - Tool Skool

===



Quillman said:


> MiCroFence.com


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

bobj3 said:


> f you don't want to wait just buy the DeWalt 611pk kit


Or possibly the Makita Makita RT0700

Regards

Phil


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

" 







*makita router*, May 3, 2012 
By 
*HTB "Tools Tools Tools"*


*This review is from: Makita RT0700CX3 1-1/4 Horsepower Compact Router Kit (Tools & Home Improvement)* 
I bought this set up from Makita. 
It looked very good and with some nice features. 
It comes with a storage bag with several pockets. 
I like the hard platic type myself. 
It is made in China. 
Comes with 2 dust collection plates. 
Also 1 extra handle to use on the plunge base or the off set base plate. 
Router is not very easy to make a fine adjustment on with the rack and pin though. 
The Bosch Colt and the DeWalt 611 is much better for the adjustment. 
Makita plunge base lock lever is to short also. 
The DeWalt is perfect to me. 
When I recieved it I checked each base for any problems. 
Well sorry to say I had 3 problems.
The tilt base rocked on my jointer. 
The metal plate was not formed right. 
Next problem was with the plunge base. 
It also rocked. Plastic base was warped. 
Next problem was the offset base. 
It also rocked.
Plastic was warped where the metal part of the base mounts to the plastic bottom base. 
Router is nice, easy to swap from 1 base to another. 
All base plates will inter change to the other bases.It comes with a 1/4" and a 3/8th" collet. A 8MM collet would have been nice. 
Both are short in length.
Only 1 nut though. 
Wrench is the cheap thin stamped steel type. 
Makita would not just send me the 3 parts to fix this routers defective parts. 
Had to send the whole set back. 
Had order another unit but would take 14 days to get it. 
Called seller back and just cancelled the whole thing.
Maybe Bosch's plunge base will be good, coming out this summer. "

=====



Phil P said:


> Or possibly the Makita Makita RT0700
> 
> Regards
> 
> Phil


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

I read in one of my WW mags that the release date for the colt plunge base is sometime in August


----------

